# Paddle Kayak



## givnupfreshwater

I would appreciate all your advice and opinions. I plan to buy two kayaks. I don't live in Florida so I would not be able to use them very often. I would love to have an outback but really can't budget that much for two. I would like to have a kayak that tracks well and is stable to fish in the gulf. What would be my best option with a budget of $2,000 for two kayaks.


----------



## spec-tacular!

Ocean kayak prowler! Awesome yaks! You should be able to find 2 used for under 2 grand!


----------



## froglegs

Jackson Big Tuna or Cuda. 

I love my big tuna for solo fishing and it also can go in tandem mode for my kids. Stable enough to stand in and roomy as all get out. Like you I don't fish in the gulf all that much but love it on lakes and rivers. 

I would re-buy my tuna 10/10 times without looking elsewhere if I were buying again. 

I think I paid $1600 new.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Most fish built yaks are about $1300 new. This is a yak that will be designed for fishing like a Native Slayer, Old Town Predator, etc.


----------



## RBARB

You might want to check out the Wilderness Ride 135's. They track well and in calm water it's fairly easy to stand up in. Two would be right at your budget, but paddles, pfd's, and other accessories add up quickly.


----------



## ctgalloway21

I have a Jackson Coosa and I fish it everywhere. From class 3 rapids to 10 mile paddles to offshore. so it can be done. Cuda 14 may be a little bit better but since I fish more moving water, I went with the Coosa.


----------



## givnupfreshwater

*Kayaks*

I'm looking at the Jackson Kayaks, Wilderness Tarpon 140, Ocean Kayaks.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I've got 2 kayaks that I'm looking to get rid of soon. Both heritage anglers, one brand new 12 footer, one 2012 14 footer. The 14 is pretty well rigged and the 12 is unmodified but comes with a life jacket and paddle.


----------



## AfricanAmercan

I have an OK prowler angler 13, tracks well, very stable, light enough that I can load unload and carry it wherever i need without too much issue and does not cost so much you feel bad when it sits in storage while not in use. I got a helluva deal on a store display- $600 for kayak, seat and paddle. Look on ebay, I have seen some killer deals for similar yak packages.

My suggestion would be to get one of these under max budget and use the rest to customize your yaks into fishing machines. All the little extras, like roof racks, gps/fishfinder, leashes, pfd's, etc will add up in a hurry. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## PAWGhunter

You can never go wrong with a OK Prowler. I'll never sell mine, makes a great backup.


----------



## jbs_bama

> All the little extras, like roof racks, gps/fishfinder, leashes, pfd's, etc will add up in a hurry.


That's true!


----------



## froglegs

jbs_bama said:


> That's true!



My wife calls it "pimp my kayak"


----------



## HOKIES2012

My OK Scrambler tracks very well and has decent speed to it. Bought mine decently rigged for $500 last year.


----------



## TeaSea

I have a Big Tuna and like that I can put the extra seat to take a buddy. BUT, my son is looking at the Jackson Kilroy and I think it is an awesome kayak for the solo fisherman.


----------



## FLSalomon

+1 Ocean Kayak Prowler 13. Excellent design, stable, fast, easy to load and tracks very well. The design is several years old now so look for Prowler 13 Classic. New ones sell for $800 or less.


----------



## Disco

Id say to do what I did and get a relatively new kayak used on craigslist or some other used source. I got mine very rigged out. It was tough for me to spend the $900 but it was literally done when I got it lol. It tracks very very well and is easy enough to load into the back of my truck using a bed extender. I have not ever flipped it yet.


----------



## h216ghost

As much as I like my big game prowler for its width and stability, if I had another yak it would be an ocean kayak trident 13 they don't weigh much and the rod pod storage is such a nice option over the prowlers you could have two tridents for the price of one hobie


----------



## jbs_bama

h216ghost said:


> As much as I like my big game prowler for its width and stability, if I had another yak it would be an ocean kayak trident 13 they don't weigh much and the rod pod storage is such a nice option over the prowlers you could have two tridents for the price of one hobie


I agree with that.


----------



## Chris V

I bought a Trident 13 several months ago and can't see where an improvement could really be made. Best paddle yak I've ever fished


----------



## yxlr8urlife

*wilderness ride 135*

I just bought two wilderness ride 135 about a month ago. I love these kayaks. It is my first time owning a kayak, but I tell you, these yaks are very stable.If you are looking for stability this is it. They were around 900. They are a little on the heavy side but very, very stable. I bought them at the kayak shop by the the marina on Old barrancas.

Good luck!!!
Willie


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan

To me it would be between the Jackson Cuda, Ocean Kayak Trident 13, and the Wilderness Systems Ride 135. They are all three great fishing machines that can get you where you want to go and keep you stable while your out there. The Ride 135 is my personal favorite though as I own two of them.


----------

